# VCAM (IN) with 280 (OUT)?RB26/R34



## dodge123 (Jun 25, 2009)

Would it be possible to have an HKS VCAM TYPE A on the intake side with say, a 280 Degree Cam on the exhaust side?RB26 from R34.What's the biggest exhaust cam you would be able to put on the exhaust side with the VCAM installed on the intake side?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Type A V-cam kit is only the base kit 30 degree,s of cam swing this can be used with STD piston,s

The Type B kit must have pocketed pistons as the cam can be swung 50 degree,s but uses the STD 248 deg duration cam ( 8.6mm lift)

I wouldnt use anything to wlid as an exhaust cam as it will not give any better bhp/torque figure return than a mild Step 1 cam.

If you want to try and run big BHP with V-cam kit you need to use the Pro kit that comes with a 260 deg duration cam (10.2mm lift)

remember you have the best of both worlds with a V-cam kit , retard the cam off at high revs will make the car rev on and advance the cam at low rpm to help sppol of the turbo and make torque at low rpm.

hope this helps.


Mark


----------



## dodge123 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thks


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Mark,

The v-cam pro can be used on a power fc d-jetro or run fine only with HKS ecu?

About HKS ecu i'm talking with ralliart.it, that is the official dealer for HKS i Italy, for the HKS software key. 

keep you updated for this. So i can order the f-con kit, like previous our mail, from you.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

The Power FC de jetro will not work with V-cam. A std Power fc will work okay using AFM,s , but as you are playing with the volumetric efficency of the engine you need to be able to trim the map in relation to the cam angle , the D-jetro ecu does not have any addable inputs like ther F-con pro system.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Johnny

If u figure out the deal with the hks software key, let me know my fcon pro needs a bit of a retune for Italy, the afr's are good, but will make the car better if it was tweaked for Italy. At this point the only option I have is taking the car to the UK and that is a long drive...lol


----------

